# Storing spaghetti



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Some folks have said the spaghetti pokes holes in the mylar. I try to reuse anything I can and have about a dozen of the Stax chips containers. They would probably work to store spag safely even putting them in mylar.

The label comes right off so would be easy to put date and etc on it.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

mice in the garage went bonkers on spaghetti, ramen noodles and cup o soups... those containers, even as thin as they are might have been enough of a deterrent to push them to look for easier pickings elsewhere. I dont know.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you bought one? They are actually pretty thick.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Pasta is pasta. Why not use macaroni?


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've actually been contemplating this. With nowhere to safely secure spaghetti, I thought about filling these and then placing in a 5gal bucket lined with Mylar. ATM I've got nothing to do with the 48lbs of loosely store packaged stuff. What I like about the canisters is that you can pull one package out at a time instead of exposing all the spaghetti as much. A preppers house is a mouse paradise exposed.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

swjohnsey, you are quite the foodie aren't you, back to the lard and peanut butter I am not a huge fan of pasta but we have spaghetti, spaghettini, vermicelli, that's just the straight ones and not mentioning the different varieties of grain Of course home made and fresh is the best.
Good idea, pringles cans should work too.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Another pasta to consider is ride pasta. It cooks very quickly.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

swjohnsey said:


> Pasta is pasta. Why not use macaroni?


It's called variety.

Yeah I know it's all made the same way but spaghetti and meatballs just isn't the same as macaroni and meatballs. The same way that baked macaroni and cheese just wouldn't be the same as baked spaghetti and cheese.

In hard times the variety could help provide a little psychological stability.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

When you are hungry variety don't pull much weight. I ain't real picky about my food. Macaroni and meat balls sounds about as good as spagetti to me.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

While that may be true, we all have the ability to create variety now for use in the future. So that's what I do. YMMV.

To each their own.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

If you really have to keep mice out, ya gotta use tin....I have put most of my carbs in tupperware containers, sealed with tape and gaurded by a mouse trap or two loaded with peanut butter.....in the basement. The garage is more open and too easy for them to get in...you'd need metal (music... to keep em out I think.


----------

